# Not new but haven't visited since 2010 - need some advice please



## melon (Jun 25, 2009)

Good morning,
So glad I remembered my username etc. 
Just wanted to get some advice - not sure which board would be best

I'm 47, and have just had my 3rd cycle double donor at Reprofit - same male donor each time, same female donor last two times. Sadly just got BFN. The second cycle was successful - baby James has just turned 1 - but really keen for a bio sibling for him. Altogether I've had 8 grade 1 blasts implanted in 3 cycles (2,3,3) and 1 baby from 1 cycle. I've got two older boys conceived naturally when I was younger, so would have thought I should have a higher success rate than this!!

I'm fit and healthy, hypothyroid but bloods show thyroxine levels fine. I've had all the bloods done before, and have had a UK cycle before Reprofit before we discovered sperm probs.
Do you think I shoudl have any particular blood tests done before going again?
Also do you think I should increase my PV progesterone (utrogestan 400mg 2xday). I think the oestrogen is fine since I always have a great lining, but maybe a higher dose would get through better

Any advice/stories as Reprofit are great but a bit limited with advice etc.

Thanks and have a great day
Helenx


----------

